# الاختبارات اللااتلافية



## fawzidawi (26 فبراير 2010)

_الاختبارات اللااتلافية_​المحتويات:-
- مقدمة على الاختبارات اللإتلافية
- نظرة لأهم طرق الاختبارات اللاإتلافية الأكثر 
- بعض التطبيقات المحددة
تعريف الاختبارات اللاإتلافية:-
هي استخدام تقنيات و طرق تمكننا من التعرف على بيئة و خواص و خصائص المواد لتحديد سلامة المواد و العناصر و الهياكل و _ذلك دون إتلاف المنتج أو تعريضه للأذى._
طرق الاختبارات اللاإتلافية

Visual البصري
Magnetic Particle الجسيمات المغناطيسية
X-ray أشعة X
Liquid Penetrate السوائل النفاذة
Ultrasonic الموجات فوق الصوتية
Eddy Current التيارات الدوامة
ما هي أهم الاستخدامات لطرق الاختبارات اللاإتلافية..؟
• كشف وتقييم العيوب
• كشف التسربات
• تحديد السمك والمواقع
• تحليل القياسات البعدية 
• تحديد البنية وتركيباتها الداخلية  (وصف وتصور البنية)
• تقدير الخواص الميكانيكية والفيزيائية 
• قياس الإجهاد والانفعال والاستجابة الديناميكية وتقييم العيوب 
• تصنيف وترتيب المواد وتحديد التركيب الكيميائي للمعادن

Nondestructive Testing الاختبار اللاإتلافي 
وهو حقل الكشف الغير هدام ومثل ما تم تعريفه سابقا فإن هذا الحقل يلعب دورا كبيرا ومهما وحساسا في الاطمئنان بأن تؤدي مكونات الانظمة الصناعية التطبيقية دورها بالشكل الفعال وبالثقة الكبيرة ...ومن هنا يأتي دور التقنيون والمهندسون المختصين بالإختبارات اللاإتلافية لكي يعرفوا ويطبقوا الاختبارات التي تحدد مكان تميز الشروط وعيوب المادة التي تسبب الانهيارات بجميع انواعها ..مث تحطم الطائرات ، خروج القطارات عن السكة ، إنقجار خطوط الانابيب .,,,,الخ .
هذه الاختبارات لا تؤثر على الفائدة المستقبلية للجسم المختبر ، بمعنى أخر يسمح الكشف الغير هدام بالتفتيش على المواد بدون التخل في إستعمال المنتوج النهائي .
ونوفر هذه الكشوفات ميزانا ممتازا للجودة والكلفة لهذا المنتوج ! 
Nondestructive Evaluation  
هذا المصطلح يستعمل في أكثر الأحيان بشكل متبادل مع المصطلح السابق ، وعلى أي حال فإن هذا المصطلح يستعمل لوصف المقاييس الأكثر كمية في الطبيعة ، حيث أن هذه الطريقة لا تحدد مكان العيب فقط بل تستعمل لقياس ما حول هذا العيب مثل حجمه ، شكله ، توجهه ..الخ والمثال على ذلك تحديد الصلادة ، طاقة الكسر .
متى نستخدم طرق الـ NDE ؟
غالبا ما يوجد تطبيق للـ NDE في كل مرحلة من مراحل إنتاج المكون... 
– To assist in product development 
– للمساعدة في تطوير المنتج.
– To screen or sort incoming materials
– لعرض وتصنيف المواد الداخلة
– To monitor, improve or control manufacturing processes
– المراقبة وتحسين السيطرة على العمليات الصناعية.
– To verify proper processing such as heat treating
– لتحقيق والحصول على المعالجات بالطرق الصحيحة ، مثل المعالجات الحرارية
– To verify proper assembly
– للحصول على التجميع الصحيح والسليم 
– To inspect for in-service damage
– للتفتيش عن الأضرار أثناء الخدمة 
جودة الاختبارات اللاإتلافية:
تعرف بأدائها و قدرتها على اكتشاف الأخطاء و تحديد الخواص بطريقة غير مكلفة دون أن تعرض سلامة العنصر المختبر للأذى.
متطلبات لضمان الجودة و الوثوقية في الاختبارات اللاإتلافية هي:
1- متطلبات عامة: سياسة الجودة- تحديد المسؤوليات.
2- مؤهلات الفاحصين: أي أن يكون المفتشين مؤهلين وفق معايير محددة.
3- الإجراءات: يجب أن يجرى الاختبار وفقاً لإجراءات متفق عليها.
4- المعدات: يجب معايرة المعدات المستخدمة.
يتم اختيار الاختبار على حسب -:
-1مادة تصنيع القطعة , هل هي فلزية أم لا؟
2-مكان القطعة , ظاهراً أم صعب الوصول إليها
-3 نوع العيب المراد البحث عنه, هل هي صدع داخلي , ترسبات مائية داخلية , صدأ ...الخ

الستة طرق الشائعة في الاختبارات اللاإتلافية Six Most Common NDT Methods
*1. **Visual**الكشف البصري *
*2. **Liquid Penetrate **السوائل النفاذة *
*3. **Magnetic **المغنطة *
*4. **Ultrasonic**الموجات فوق الصوتية *
*5. **Eddy Current**التيارات الدوامة *
*6. *X-rayالأشعة السينية 




Visual Inspection الكشف البصري
أكثر الطرق الأساسية والمعروفة ...وتتضمن أدوات ونظارات مكبرة مثل البوروسكوب والفايبر سكوب ووحدة تفتيش الفيديو النقالة والي تسمح بتفتيش تطبيقات مختلفة مثل الدبابات والسيارات وسكك الحديد والآبار والأنفاق ..والأنابيب ....الخ 
وكذلك يستخدم الروبات ..عن طريق التحكم البعيد في الأماكن الخطرة مثل المفاعلات والأماكن الضيقة مثل خطوط الأنابيب الصغيرة ...الخ
Liquid Penetrant Inspection أختبار السوائل النفاذة

سوائل تملك ميزة التبلل السطحي بصورة عالية جدا تطبق على اجزاء من الاسطح وللوقت دور كبير في تغلغل هذه السوائل بداخ العيوب السطحية
الزيادة من هذه السوائل تزال من على الاجزاء التي تم تعريضها لهذه السوائل
مسحوق محدد يرش على هذه الاسطح لكي يسحب العيوب السطحية الى اعلى بحيث يمكن مشاهدتها
الكشف النظري هو المرحلة الاخيرة في هذه الطريقة ..ودائما يتم استخدام صبغة فلوريسنت للمادة المخترقة ...ويتم الكشف تحت الاضاءة فوق البنفسجية لزيادة حساسية الاختبار
Magnetic Particle Inspection إختبار الجسيمات المغناطيسية 
يمنغط الجز المراد اختباره ..وبعد ذلك يكسة الجزء ببرادة حديد مطحونة بشكل رفيع هذه الجسيمات أو البرادة الرقيقة تنجذب الى تسرب تدفق المجال المغناطيسي وتتجمع عليه مباشرة اتشكل شكل العيب او الشق الموجود وهذه الاشارة يمكن ان تكشف بصريا او تحت ظروف اضاءة خاصة
أختبار اشعة السينية Inspection  Radiography
وتستخدم في هذه التقنية اشعاع من مصدر بطاقة عالية جدا (موجات قصيرة جدا ) و هي نوع من الأشعة الكهرومغناطيسية
تعتبر طريقة التصوير الشعاعي من أهم الطرق اللااتلافية المستخدمة في الصناعات الحديثة باستخدام أشعة x  و أشعة γ . إن عملية التصوير الشعاعي مهمة في الكشف عن وصلات اللحام في أنابيب المبرد في المفاعلات النووية و أنابيب وقود الطائرات و أنابيب ضخ النفط و الغاز الطبيعي و ذلك بسبب خطورة المواد المتدفقة و الضغط الكبير في هذه الأنابيب مما يتطلب الدقة العالية في عمليات اللحام.
Film Radiography
حيث يوضع الجسم او الجزء المراد اختباره بين مصدر الاشعاع والفيلم ...وهنا يتعرض الجسم للاشعاع وتكون القاعدة على ان الجزء الاعلى كثافة هو الذي يعترض اكثر الاشعاعات والعكس صحيح ..
Eddy Current Testing اختبار التيارات الدوامة 
عادة ما يستخدم ذا الاختبار للكشف على العيوب السطحية ، ولكن يستخد ايضا في قياس الموصلية الكهربائية وتحديد سمك الطلاء ، حيث يوجد بالجهاز مجس إنجاز هذه الاعمالل
Ultrasonic Inspection  اختبار الموجات فوق الصوتية
وهو هبارة عن موجات صوتية ذات تررد عالي ترسل من خلال العينة ..وهذه الموجات تنعكس الى الاعلى اما عن طريق سطح معين داخل المعدن وهو ما يمثل العيب او ترجع من فراغ الذي يمثل العيب ايضا
الطاقة الصوتية المنعكسة يتم تحليلها مع الزمن ومن هذا يقوم المحلل بتحديد العمق وميزات هذا العيب داهل المعدن
وعلى الرغم من تعقيد هذه التقنية بعض الئي الا انه يمكن الحصول على صورة دقيقة وعالية من هذا الاختبار

Common Application of NDT التطبيقات المتداولة في الكشف الغير هدام
· التفتيش على المنتجات الخام
· التفتيش الذي يتبع المراحل الوسطى من العمليات الانتاجية
· التفتيش اثناء الخدمة وعمليات الانهيار التي تحدث اثناء العمل
بالنسبة الى التفتيش على الممنتجات الخام ( البثق ، السباكة ، الطرق ....الخ )
أما المراحل الوسطى من العمليات الانتاجية ...( الخراطة ، االحام ، المعالجة الحرارية، التجليخ ,,,الخ) 
أما التطبيق الثالث ...وهو العيوب التي تحدث اثناء الخمة مثل التآكل والشقوق ، الحث ,,,الخ
Power Plant Inspection أختبار محطات الطاقة (الكهرباء ، التوليد )
عادة ما تتوقف هذه المحطات دوريا خلال السنة ليتم الكشف عليها باستخدام اختبار التيارات الدوامة أو الاشعة السينية للتحقق من عدم وجود عيوب مثل التآكل
ويتم هذا التحقق حتى بداخل المبادلات الحرارية
Wire Rope Inspection التفتيش على الاسلاك
ويستخدم في هذا التطبيق اختبار الاشعة السينية و كذلك الكشف البصري
للتحقق من عدم وجود أي اسلاك مقطوعة او بها شقوقو او عيوب تؤدي الى انهيار هذا الاسلاك اثنء التشغيل ..مما يؤدي الي عواقب كبيرة .
Storage Tank Inspection الكشف على صهاريج التخزين 
بالاضافةالى اشعة يستخدم روبات لضخ الموجات فوق الصوتية على جدار هذه الصهاريج للكشف على التآكل او اية عيوب اخرى.
كما ان استخدام تقنية الكشف البصري بواسطة كاميرات ومرايا هام جدا لهذا النوع من التطبيقات وهو شائع الاستخدام
Aircraft Inspection التفتيش على الطائرات ..
وهذا التطبيق يستخدم به تقنية الاختبارات اللااتلافية بشكل واسع ومتعدد وبأكثر من نوع ، نظرا لطبيعة تركيبة الطائرات واهمية الكشف وتحديد العيوب بها قبل عمليات الطيران وباستمرار وبجودلة زممينة محددة
حيث يستخد الكشف البصري والاشعة السينية والموجات فوق الصوتية في بعض الاحيان ..
Jet Engine Inspection التفتيش على المحركات النفاثة ...
يتم فحص المحركات النفاثة بدقة كبيرة بعد فترة استخدام ولمدة زمنية محددة ، حيث يتم تفكيك المحركات بالكامل والتفتيش عليها بطرق الكشف الغير هدام ومن ثم يتم تجميعها لترجع الى الخدمة ، وبالاضافة الى الكشف البصري والاشعة السينية يستخدم اختبار السوائل النفاذة للكشف على هذه القطع .
Crash of United Flight 232 تحطم الطائرة رحلة رقم 232 
حيث ان هذا المثال هو نتيجة حتمية لعدم اكتشاف عيب بالمحرك الداخلي للطائرة الامر الذي ادى الى انهيار هذا الجزء وبالتالي حدوث التحطم والكارثة .
Pressure Vessel Inspection اختبار خزانات الضغط
Rail Inspection التفتيش على السكك الحديدية
حيث ان الاوزان العالية التي تمشي على السكة تؤدي الى شقوق وعيوب الامر الذي يجعل عمليات الانهيار تحدث لا محالة مالم يتم التفتيش على هذها العيوب وتحديدها وعلاجها .
Bridge Inspection التفتيش على السدود 
الولايت المتحدة الامريكية تمتلك 578000 كوبري لطرق سريعة ...وعمليات التآكل والشقوق من اكثر العيوب المؤرة جدا على هذه الكباري ..
والانهيار الذي حدث للسد او الكوبري الفضي في امريكا سنة 1967 ادى الى قضاء 47 شخص لقو حتفهم في هذا الانهيار..
وعادة ما يستخدم تقنية الكشف البصري مرتين سنويا ..وترقى هذه الى ثلاث مرات باستخدام الاجهزة الخاصة بالكشف البصري
Pipeline Inspection التفتيش على خطوط الانابيب 
وفي هذا التطبيق يتم استخدام تقنية الاشعة السينية لكفائتها في تحديد العيوب باختلاف انواعها
ميزات الإختبارات اللااتلافية:
1- باستخدام طرق الإختبارات اللااتلافية يمكن التأكد من مطابقة المنتج للمواصفات القياسية.
2- قابلة للتطبيق خلال جميع مراحل التصنيع أو الإنشاء أو التشغيل.
3- زيادة الأمان و حماية الممتلكات و البيئة و الإنسان من حوادث الكوارث الصناعية و حوادث التسرب الإشعاعي.
4- باستخدام هذه الإختبارات يمكن كشف مواضع تركيز الإجهادات و مواقع التأكل و الصدأ أو التصدع قبل الإنهيار.
5- تعتبر من أهم الطرق الناجحة المستخدمة في: المنشآت النووية- الصناعات الفضائية- الصناعات البتروكيميائية- محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية- في الطب.


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (6 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك00000مع التقدير*


----------



## moneebhamid (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ebraha (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووور والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
عمل رائع


----------



## محمد جواد خضير (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات ونرجو المزيد


----------



## moneebhamid (23 مايو 2010)

mashkooor


----------



## asmerica (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## فرج ميمو (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الموضوع رائع ويكون اجمل بزيادة التفاصيل عن الموجات الفوق صوتية واستخدامتها المختلفة


----------



## kadan (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكرررررررررر


----------



## كرم الحمداني (18 فبراير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## المهندس الأسمداوي (19 فبراير 2011)

مجهود رائع لكن هل يمكنك ان ترفع الموضوع على رابط لكي نحمله
........... مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (21 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## KSA_ENG (17 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohshah (26 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## الانتاجي (12 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (13 يناير 2013)

بارك الله بك مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## مهندسة مواد عامة (18 أبريل 2013)

شرح رائع بارك الله فيك وياريت تعطينا ايضا محاضرة تخص الفحص الاتلافي


----------

